# Salz ins Futter???



## StipperMaster (25. September 2010)

Hallo,
 ich habe morgen ein Wertungsangeln an einem kleinen Freizeitsee, dort gibt es viele Brassen Karpfen und Rotaugen.

Meine frage zum Futter: Ist Salz im Futter sinnvoll oder nicht, wenn wieviel?

Mfg Marc


----------



## FangeNichts5 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*



StipperMaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe morgen ein Wertungsangeln an einem kleinen Freizeitsee, dort gibt es viele Brassen Karpfen und Rotaugen.
> 
> Meine frage zum Futter: Ist Salz im Futter sinnvoll oder nicht, wenn wieviel?
> ...


 
Sinnvoll ist es meist im Winter, jetzt ist ein größerer Erfolg mit Salz fraglich (meine Erfahrung).
Aber im Winter ist Salz im Futter sehr gut. M. M. nach dürften es dann schon 100g sein.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*

Im Allegemeinen benutzt man Salz im Futter um zu verhindern, dass es bei Minusgraden einfriert.

Davon abgesehen ist Salz auch ein Geschmacksverstärker und nicht wenige Fische mögen eine Prise Salz im Futter.

Wenn es also auch in der jetzigen Jahreszeit noch nicht notwendig ist, Salz ins Futter zu mischen, so schadet es doch nicht.

Ich würde nicht mehr als 50gr. pro Kilo nehmen um den Geschmack nicht zu versalzen(im Winter mehr!).#h


----------



## mxchxhl (25. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*

moin,
kleiner tipp von mir hau da parmesankäse rein! den fertig geriebenen ausser spaghetti packung! sehr guter lockstoff

mfg


----------



## carpboy112 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*

jetzt imm sommer ist salz nicht so gut.
im winter is es schon besser.
es ist ein guter gescmacksverstärker und das salz verhindert das es im winter nicht zusammenfriert wenn es länger am angelplatzt steht

lg und viel fang erfolg wünscht carboy112


----------



## Brachsenfan (25. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*

Hi StipperMaster,
wenn du Salz verwenden willst, nimm sehr wenig!
Ich würde dir derzeit aber auch noch vom Salz abraten. 
Es ist noch nicht kalt genug.
Probiers mit süßem Futter und einer Hand voll Hanf dazu.
Der Hanf lockt die Rotaugen, wohingegen Brachsen eher auf was süßes stehen.
Fische selbst erst seit diesem Jahr mit Hanf im Futter und bin derzeit recht zufrieden.
Die Rotaugen mögen es scheinbar sehr gerne und auch die Karpfen, Schleien und Brachsen kommen zum Futterplatz und beissen!

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Dunraven (25. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*

Salz ist definitiv immer sinnvoll.
Wobei es auch auf Dein Futter ankommt. Record Silber von Van den Eynde z.B. ist schon recht salzig von sich aus, da muss jetzt nicht unbedingt etwas rein. Nimmst Du Brasem von VdE als Lockstoff dann hast Du auch schon eine gute Priese Salz im Futter. Von daher stimmt auch  Brachsenfans Aussage mit dem süßen Futter nur bedingt, denn auch süßes Futter kann salzig sein. Brasem ist da ein guter Beweis für, das riecht super süß und ist eben sehr salzig.

Ich hatte heute ein Hegefischen und als Futterbasis hatte ich eine Mischung aus Record Silber, Geers Brassen Natur, gemahlenen Haferflocken und Coprah Melasse damit das auch gut klebt. Für die Süße, den Geruch und noch mehr Klebkraft kam noch TTX Mais dazu, aufgeweicht in flüssiger Melasse mit heißem Wasser. Zur Abrundung eine gute Portion Salz dazu und VdE Big Fish. Außerdem eine gute Portion Hanf, einige Partikel aus dem Mosella Karpfenanfutter und eine Dose Mais. Dazu dann später noch Maden und Caster.

Mein Ziel waren große Brassen, darum auch der Hanf, das Mais, das Salz und die Melasse. Ergebnis war dann der erste Platz, wobei mein schwerster Brassen 1700g hatte, was für unsere Gegend ein Monster ist, aber beim Verein wo das Fischen war sind die im Tidenbereich halt ab und an drin.

Das Futter war aber eigentlich ein Reinfall, denn die Anfangs gewohnt sehr starke Strömung ließ schnell nach weil das Emssperrwerk wohl geschlossen wurde. Somit klebte mein Futter normal zu gut, aber trotzdem reichte es für den Sieg.

Du siehst, mir hat es heute Erfolg gebracht mit Salz und salzigem Futter zu fischen. Muss man eben ausprobieren wie gut es läuft, aber es ist ein Geschmacksverstärker, und damit ist etwas Salz NIE verkehrt. Erst recht nicht im süßen Futter, denn süß und Salzig schließt sich ja nicht aus.


----------



## ranndale (26. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*

moin
also ich habe dieses jahr eher schlechte erfahrung mit salz gemacht . wo dran es gelegen hat weis ich leider noch nicht . ich war recht vorsichtig mit dem mischungsverhältnissen. nur leider immer wenn ich salz verwendet habe hat es an einem mir gut bekannten gewässer nicht hingehauen. nun warte ich darauf das es kälter wird um es erneut zu testen . 
gruss
rann|wavey:


----------



## Allex (26. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*

Hallo,

soweit ich weiss können Fische auf natürlichem Wege nur begrenzt Salz aufnehmen. Daher kann man Salz das ganze Jahr über in Kombination mit Fischfutter verwenden.
Verbessert mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liege.

Grüße


----------



## Knispel (28. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*

Habe jetzt einen Bericht gelesen unter dem Motto: "Geheimtipp" .
Die zerbröselten einige Brühwürfel der Marke : Fette Brühe von M...i ins Futter. 
Ist ja auch salzig, hat das schon einmal jemand gemacht von Euch ?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*



Knispel schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen Bericht gelesen unter dem Motto: "Geheimtipp" .
> Die zerbröselten einige Brühwürfel der Marke : Fette Brühe von M...i ins Futter.
> Ist ja auch salzig, hat das schon einmal jemand gemacht von Euch ?


 
Auf jeden Fall etwas, was man mal ausprobieren könnte. Im Anfutter ist ja schon so einiges gelandet, was viermal so außergewöhnlich war, und trotzdem gefangen hat.|rolleyes

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## MoselBarbe (29. September 2010)

*AW: Salz ins Futter???*

habe auch salz ins futter gemacht. fische hauptsächlich das zammataro futter. habe am sonntag mit 9.700gr. den ersten platz beim vereinsfischen gemacht. das salz im futter soll ja die fische am platz halten und das tat es auch, hatte dauernd bisse zu verzeichnen. wogegen meine angelkameraden die erste stunde was fingen und danach gar nichts mehr. wenn ich gesalzene erdnüsse ist oder eine tüte chips, ist ihr auch keine handvoll und legt sie dann wieder in den schrank zurück. am ende des abends ist die tüte oder dose leer, ihr könnt nicht aufhören, so ist das auch mit dem salz im futter. ich mache es sogar im sommer rein. meine dosis übers ganze jahr ist 35gr. pro kilo futter.   gruß ernie05


----------

